# Do Horses need a companion?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, horses need companions. They're herd animals and don't do well alone.

Minis are just horses in small packages.

If you don't want to bother with a mini, a pony, donkey, sheep, or even a goat will work, although goats are escape artists. If it won't hold water, it won't hold a goat!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

My daughter just got her OLD horse a companion goat! The goat is cute and nice (She thinks she is a dog) but the fence wont hold her. she goes thru every fence on the place like it wasn't even there! thankfully she did bond with the old horse and stays near him except when we go to the barn. then she follows us like a dog would. Also thankfully the barn is located off the road and pretty much all by itself so she should not get into any trouble!

Rhonda


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it depends on the horse. Our horse has been alone now for about 8 months (her "friend" was sold) and we were planning on getting her a companion but she has done great being alone! She never even whinnied for the other horse after he left or showed any signs of being distressed or lonely. However, there is another horse a little ways down the road whose stablemate was sold and the horse got very distressed - whinnied and ran for days. Fortunately we didn't have to go through that. You may want to just wait and see how your horse does.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

My bf has goats with his horse,(mine is there now too, but for several months it was just Buddy and the goats) He has regular fencing, but added a strand of hot wire near the bottom to keep the goats away from it. I've never seen any of them get out


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Can horses survive without a companion, yes - but there are a lot of things that can be survived that don't mean one is thriving. IMO, it is best for them to have some form of companion to be as healthy (mentally) as possible.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I will be getting him some kind of a companion. My first thought was to get a donkey because I have always wanted one but after researching it a bit from what I read it seems like donkeys dont handle the cold too well and I live in Northen Ontario Canada and it gets very cold here in the winter. At this point I am torn between a goat and a mini (if I can even find one)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Some horses don't care if they are alone or not, not many but there are a few. Most horses are happy when they have a buddy. Even crabby horses that like to be alone are more secure if they can see another horse.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

My friend's horse has a llama for a companion and it works out well. Llamas are by no means a 'care free' animal (but seriously, so far my DOG has had more vet $ in her than my horses combined, so nothing is care free!), but they are not too high maintenance. You can actually trim a llamas nails by yourself, though they need shearing once a year (you can do this with a good pair of clippers if you have a nice llama), shots and worming, just like all domestic animals.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I've got two alpacas (smaller version of llamas and a lot friendlier) and they get on very well with the horses. Usually there is at least two horses on the property, but when one is away for a while, the other one is fine with the alpacas for friends.
Our alpacas are super low maintenance, don't need extra feeding, feet don't need trimming etc. Just shearing once a year before summer. 
Though they are pretty pricey to buy!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

My 1st horse spent her time in the field with the cows for a few years before we bought another horse. Even with two, she enjoyed being with the cows. She was the boss there and even pushed the herd bull around.

The might function alone, but they will be better off with other herd animals around. Even if it's in an adjacent field. She almost always see some of the caws even if they happen to be in separate feilds. The 2nd horse was just another playmate to her.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Jack was alone for the first 10 months that I had him & he was becoming very agressive & spooky. When he went to the trainers & got around other horses, he mellowed out very quickly. Now that he is home & we have our donkey, his temperment has completly turned around. He is very calm and relaxed now


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

My first filly was raised with 2 goats. She was just fine. In fact it was kind of nice to be able to go in and not have a herd bound horse. She had companions that she bonded with, but nothing that hindered her from learning. 

My aunt's mare is alone, and she is getting worse. I can definitely tell she is depressed, but nothing I can do about it, she's not my horse. Anywho, I would not recommend leaving a horse alone, especially if it is used to other horses around.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Just because a horse doesn't come to you and say "hey I could use a buddy" doesn't mean he's fine being alone. I've heard so many people saying "my horse is happy being alone" or "my horse doesn't care" and I never understood how they found out. A horse doesn't need to go berzerk in his stall, try to run through a fence or be visibly depressed to not be happy alone. A horse may very well _seem_ fine but not be. The problems that living alone usually creates are very often not noticeable until later in the horse's life, encountering a particular situation etc. I knew a girl that had to sell all her horses but one and decided to keep him alone at home. For years she didn't have a single problem with him, one could say he seemed like a happy horse. Everything seemed perfect till the day she brought the horse to our stable for training because in the end she unfortunatelly had to sell him too. That horse went into an absolute frenzy when he just smelled another horse. He would want to attack any horse around and if that horse attacked back rather than shy away he would freak out trying to take off. He'd been alone for about 3 years (and with other horses for 10 years before that) and I'm telling you, he acted as if he never saw a horse in his life before. He was scared of other horses, he had no idea what to do with them. I have no idea where he ended up in the end, she didn't bring him again. I hope he's in a happy home now but judging from the behaviour I saw I don't think he had many chances of being sold (at least to someone who has other horses). Now I'm not saying horses kept alone will develop this kind of behaviour. I'm just saying my own experience, what I have personally seen and it was everything but pleasant. You could say he was better alone but I would definitely not describe him as a happy _horse_.

Horses are herd animals (just like humans) and need a companion. I know it's not always easy to have multiple horses but thats the way they were made. A pony or a donkey can be a very good companion too. I also know some horses that have formed a very strong bond with a goat. Around here where I live it's very common for people to adopt an older horse or a horse with some kind of injury or health problem that prevents him from being ridden from a shelter as a companion for their riding horse (they usually come for free) but while the horse comes for free there can be quite a few vet bills in the future...

I have also heard some horses kept alone will not lie down to reach REM sleep which can lead to some serious problems like narcolepsy when after a long period of not being able to reach REM the horse will simply fall into REM while standing/eating/working etc. I have only heard of this happening in theory but I wouldn't want to go try and see if it's true.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lots of free horses out there that for one reason or another arnt good for riding, but are nice and would ,ake good pasture pals, Any horse still needs some basic care though. Shots, feet, whatnot, 
I have a goat, he is great, very entertaining, lots of personality, and extremely intelligent They dont need any care, do just fine on the food the horse drops, and grass or weeds. Imune to most diseases other than tetnus. All in all great critters. 
On the bad side, they dont seem to pay any attention to fences, electric or otherwise, but if there is food, water shelter and their buddy they will pretty much stay put. You will have to stay by the horse at feeding time because the goat will punk out the horse and take his food.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

Totally depends on the horse! I cant have a companion with my horse as he gets so attached it's nearly unhealthy


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

it depends, some horse do very well on there own ( i have known some examples and they are usually alpha type horses, the kind they don't like any other horses near them) however in general i think they like buddies around ( at least to SEE and HEAR) i feel they are far healthier and can rest easier.

Dillon does not like being in an enviroment without other horses around ( he is okay if you put him out alone if he knows there are other horses in the barn or in the area and he is comfortable with the enviroment) but if there are no horses around and he is in an new enviroment he will call and look for them and 

just act different (more unrelaxed ) in general.

studies show that even if a horse SEEMS okay alone that they aren't in the best of condition they could be as they can be in anxiety INWARDLY. (since horses are stoic creatures and don't want to produce outward signs of ditress to predators ) 

one horse i knew lived alone on property for a long long while and when another horse was introduced was a completely different horse (she didn't notice how much healthier a horse could be with a buddy). 

the horse was in good weight and seemed okay. but everytime the owner would come the horse CLUNG to her and was VERY EXCITED to see her and in general acted lonely for awhile when she left

once the other horse was there the horse stayed out longer and would not GALLOP up to the owner everytime it saw her bellowing it greetings. (it still came over to say hi, just much more mellow) it actually GOT FATTER! and was taken off grain altogether.

so imho i think they do much better with a companion (sheep,goat,pony etc.) than without. even if thy don't show distress ( They could just be hiding it)


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Am I right that donkeys also can serve to protect horses from dogs, coyotes ect?


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> Am I right that donkeys also can serve to protect horses from dogs, coyotes ect?


Yep. Donkeys tend to take care of their friends. They will kill predators if they get the chance.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Good I will get one when I bring Tequila to my house because there are a few dogs I worry about that run loose around her and I do not know who owns them and animal control is a joke around here. So I got a little of topic. ; )


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I read a study about elderly horses that showed that older horses with companions lived longer and were healthier overalll when compared to older horses that live by themselves. 

My 30 yo mare has been alone this summer (we have 2 minis but they are in a different paddock due to over-eating and escapes). I thought she was ok, maybe a little down but then I brought her to the barn (where she is boarded in the winter) for a couple weeks while on vacation and realized she's a different horse. The spark in her eye and her whole attitude is different. I'm working on finding her a summer companion right now... watching her stand next to the gates to be close to the minis is depressing for me too =(


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

MySerenity said:


> I read a study about elderly horses that showed that older horses with companions lived longer and were healthier overalll when compared to older horses that live by themselves.
> 
> My 30 yo mare has been alone this summer (we have 2 minis but they are in a different paddock due to over-eating and escapes). I thought she was ok, maybe a little down but then I brought her to the barn (where she is boarded in the winter) for a couple weeks while on vacation and realized she's a different horse. The spark in her eye and her whole attitude is different. I'm working on finding her a summer companion right now... watching her stand next to the gates to be close to the minis is depressing for me too =(


Kind of off topic but I think this rule applys for humans as well. Even if they are not with other people but have pets they are better because they have company and a reason to live.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

my horse does have another horse as a companion right now but I am hoping to sell that horse very soon (possibly this weekend) and have been thinking strongly of a mini. They seem to be rather scarce in my area but I have found 2 for sale one is a yearling stud colt and the other is a pregnant mare. My horse is a 6 yr old morgan/quarterhorse gelding he is rather quiet and shy but he is definately boss of the other horse at mealtime at all other times he seems to be content to let his buddy be in charge. my gelding is friendly with all the other horses we have met and before I bought him he lived at a big riding stable where he was kept with over 100 horses of all ages and sizes. Do you think the little mare would be a good companion for him or would the fact that she will have a foal next spring complicate things too much?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM:
I think getting a mare in foal no matter what size will add massive complications. And VET BILLS! You'll need to ensure you have somewhere safe for her to foal down, to keep the foal once born. Not to mention foal watch and the training the foal will need once born. 

The yearling stud would need gelding and possibly some training. No matter how small you want to be able to halter, tie up and move the horse/pony around just in case. 

There are generally paddock ornaments, old or lame horses past use, for sale very cheap if not free or lease. There are also plenty of people who may prefer to keep their senior horse and you could offer them cheap board. 

My advice would be ask the feed store check craigslist or even better if you have a local horse forum advertise/ask there.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Artemis: If I was you, I would get a mini gelding. Then they can be buddies and you don't have to worry about babies. Plus geldings with geldings, they usually get along well. We have so many minis being given away in my area, its kind of sad. Good horses, but with the economy no one wants something they cant ride :-( My BO has 2 of them, and they are so dang cute!! Just never forget, they are horses too :wink:


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Lakotababii said:


> Artemis: If I was you, I would get a mini gelding. Then they can be buddies and you don't have to worry about babies. Plus geldings with geldings, they usually get along well. We have so many minis being given away in my area, its kind of sad. Good horses, but with the economy no one wants something they cant ride :-( My BO has 2 of them, and they are so dang cute!! Just never forget, they are horses too :wink:


Well, some little kids can ride minis, so if you have children or grandchildren, it could be fun to have a mini that is lead line broke. You can get a well broke mini around here for about 350 to 500, which is a pretty good deal for a broke mini I think. I always wish I could have a mini for my daughter as it just seems like it's less intimidating - and I could throw a fun birthday party at my house with a little mini to lead about on pony rides ... Lakotababii is correct, though, they require all the same care of a horse. More so sometimes because they can so easily get fat and founder. But they are so super cute! And they have super cute little hooves!

Any companion will require care - even those silly goats! But I do not think a mini mare in foal is a good idea AT ALL if you are on a budget with both time and $. Foaling is tough and then you have to do a lot of ground work and training. I would keep looking around as there are several mini horse farms around here that are selling off their stock, so I think you could find a gelding or an unbred mare for a good price that has, at the minimum, some simple ground work. I think the benefit of a mini would be less $ on feed, but as the owner of a pony (not a mini, but short and round nonetheless), a grazing muzzle is probably a good idea before spring ... just incase!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Horses can be happy with any companionship, but they're usually happiest with another equine since they speak the same 'language.' All horses are different though. If I were to put my mare out by herself for the rest of her life with only me as her companion she'd be more than content. But then she wouldn't have anyone to boss around. :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just remember, I only had one horse who had been at a training barn his whole life and when I retired him I got him a 'pasture buddy' so he wouldn't be lonely. Well......14 years later I now have 20 horses on the place......It's all his fault, LOL!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

My girls are definitely better together. When Willow was stalled alone, she tore up her fence & Mona is less spooky. I haven't had these problems since we put all our horses together.
I do have to deal with the buddy sour thing, but it is worth it.
I know I would go stir crazy if I only had myself as company day after day.
Also, it is very common where I live for donkeys to be put in with cows and horses to keep coyotes away. Plus you can use the donkey to pack if you camp. 
I've heard minis tend to have complications when in foal. So I wouldn't recommend getting the mare.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree that a gelding would be the best option if i can just find one. I can't believe how difficult it is to find a mini in my area. Has anyone had any problems with the horse hurting the mini? There is such a size difference I am concerned that the little one could get hurt. I sold my paint today and as of tomorrow my Morgan will be alone, so the search for a suitable companion will begin in earnest. I'd love to have a donkey as well but from what I have read they can't handle cold weather and my horse is an outside horse.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> I agree that a gelding would be the best option if i can just find one. I can't believe how difficult it is to find a mini in my area. Has anyone had any problems with the horse hurting the mini? There is such a size difference I am concerned that the little one could get hurt. I sold my paint today and as of tomorrow my Morgan will be alone, so the search for a suitable companion will begin in earnest. I'd love to have a donkey as well but from what I have read they can't handle cold weather and my horse is an outside horse.



Haha well actually you may have the opposite problem :shock:

In my experiences with minis, they seem to be the dominate ones. Of course, each situation is different. I am moving my gelding in with a mini come October,and I fully expect the mini to kick my gelding's butt. Think about how horse's establish dominance: when it comes down to it, a mini is a smaller target, and is generally more agile than a full grown horse. Plus they can kick a big horse right in the gut, due to their small size. 

I don't think I have ever met a mini who knows its small :wink:

I learned this little concept when I led a Tennessee Walker (all 15.2 hands of him) past a mini, she kicked the crap outta him. He freaked and ran. Luckily I got him past her quickly, I truly believe he would have had it handed to him!! It was kinda funny to watch :-o

Oh and 2SCHorses, you're absolutely correct, minis can be ridden. My BO actually uses one of them for her granddaughter. I commented the way I did because most people up here see it that way, since they are so small and only a very small child can ride them. It is a shame though, they are so cute under saddle


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Horses are like people we need to be around horses and people. Or for horses they need other horses or animals or people.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Just a thought here............so far the closest mini I have found (other than across the border into Minnesota is about a 15 hr drive one way......how about a cow or a calf do they make good companions?


----------



## Aleksander (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,
thanks for your very nice and informational post,
just keep it up!!!


----------



## Gaited4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone had a mini cow as companion?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

My gelding LOVED be an "only horse".

He has a stereo and a small TV.

The only problem was when he first was rode in western pleasure.

He was afraid of the other horses coming up behind him.

He was busy in the day. 

It took 3 to 4 hours keeping him ready to show.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

In a horse care video, they said they can bond to a pair of geese... Is this true?


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

A true mini (under 36 inches) should never be ridden, their backs arent strong enough. They are great if you want to learn to drive though, no issues with pulling a little cart. I have lead a friends 2 year old around on mine but that is the most weight I would ever put on her. You do need to be wary of putting a mini in with a horse as they can get injured easily, copping a kick to the head could be fatal. I let my mini in with my horse but only when I am in the paddock, even though he is usually at the bottom of the pecking order he is quite happy to bully her. Also minis need a restricted diet as they get fat just looking at grass so she always has her grazing muzzle on if she is in with him. Otherwise she has a smaller area within his paddock taped off that I keep mowed right down to the ground.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Horses are herd animals that need other horses. And not just stalled in seperate stalls, but able to graze freely with the herdmates, work out their hierarchy, play and communicate. Geese, goats, llamas and whatnot can't replicate the companionship of other horses. It is important not only for the health of their minds, but also of their bodies. Period.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Horses are herd animals that need other horses. And not just stalled in seperate stalls, but able to graze freely with the herdmates, work out their hierarchy, play and communicate. Geese, goats, llamas and whatnot can't replicate the companionship of other horses. It is important not only for the health of their minds, but also of their bodies. Period.


Halter horses can not be lose with other horses...and they do just fine.

In fact, most show horses can not be turned out.

My foals never ate a blade of grass.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ripper said:


> Halter horses can not be lose with other horses...and they do just fine.
> 
> In fact, most show horses can not be turned out.
> 
> My foals never ate a blade of grass.


Yeah, who's needs is that all about.............


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Yeah, who's needs is that all about.............


That is just the way it is.

I hate seeing foals that where not fed correctly. (IMO)

They do not grow well and in the fall are pretty much worthless.

By then it is to late.


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

I always think it's best to keep horses with other horses. On our yard they all go out together so I don't have to worry about having a companion for my horse as she has many other people's horses out with her.

I don't think it's good to keep horses with sheep or goats really. 1. I know Goats and sheep that have been hurt by horses. 2. Imagine having a friend you can't talk to because they talk a different language, you can't understand them, they are very different to you and have different needs to you - that's just as lonely as being on your own, sure they probably do love each other but it can't replace the need to be with other horses, in the wild they would be in herds with other horses.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I'm sad for the foals then. And any laws about "not being turned out" are just based in human ambitions, not horse needs, and I deliberate myself to believe that people, who follow their ambitions above the natural needs of their horses, love the goals and the illusions they achieve, not the horses as true individuals.

And, yes, I do understand how show people might disagree in this statement. That's ok, to each by their beliefs.

Just by the way - my horse was raised in the field since day one. Just grass after being nursed by his mother, later hay and oats. Living freely in the herd. He is one happy, healthy and beautiful horse. As well as the filly that was born in my BO's fields and lived 24/7 pastured with a herd since the day of her birth. You can rarely find a filly more healthy and good looking, well developed as her.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lets put it this way - how would any of you deal with solitary confinement? It's done to break a person down. Is that what we want for our horses?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Well, I'm sad for the foals then. And any laws about "not being turned out" are just based in human ambitions, not horse needs, and I deliberate myself to believe that people, who follow their ambitions above the natural needs of their horses, love the goals and the illusions they achieve, not the horses as true individuals.
> 
> And, yes, I do understand how show people might disagree in this statement. That's ok, to each by their beliefs.


What foals will end up at slaughter???

My $5000 weanling or, the faded little foal in the field.

And yes, it IS about value.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Lets put it this way - how would any of you deal with solitary confinement? It's done to break a person down. Is that what we want for our horses?


Whoa....

Who said that????

My horses where out being worked and handled.

Expect my last gelding......they all had other horses in the barn.

My box stalls were 16'X20'.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Well, I'm sad for the foals then. And any laws about "not being turned out" are just based in human ambitions, not horse needs, and I deliberate myself to believe that people, who follow their ambitions above the natural needs of their horses, love the goals and the illusions they achieve, not the horses as true individuals.
> 
> And, yes, I do understand how show people might disagree in this statement. That's ok, to each by their beliefs.
> 
> Just by the way - my horse was raised in the field since day one. Just grass after being nursed by his mother, later hay and oats. Living freely in the herd. He is one happy, healthy and beautiful horse. As well as the filly that was born in my BO's fields and lived 24/7 pastured with a herd since the day of her birth. You can rarely find a filly more healthy and good looking, well developed as her.


Any pictures???


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, stop the "faded little foal in the field" talk, it is just so wrong in so many ways! Foals do not fade away and die in fields! For example, does this look fading away to you? :lol:

http://content23-foto.inbox.lv/albums/v/vilx_iz_mezha/Zirgs/pikardija3.jpg

This gal' hasn't seen a stable in her life!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Oh, stop the "faded little foal in the field" talk, it is just so wrong in so many ways! Foals do not fade away and die in fields! For example, does this look fading away to you? :lol:
> 
> http://content23-foto.inbox.lv/albums/v/vilx_iz_mezha/Zirgs/pikardija3.jpg
> 
> This gal' hasn't seen a stable in her life!


I do not mean to hurt your feelings but, I have seen many just like her at horses sales.

Just keep her, she will have a good life...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> Oh, stop the "faded little foal in the field" talk, it is just so wrong in so many ways! Foals do not fade away and die in fields! For example, does this look fading away to you? :lol:
> 
> http://content23-foto.inbox.lv/albums/v/vilx_iz_mezha/Zirgs/pikardija3.jpg
> 
> This gal' hasn't seen a stable in her life!


BTW, if did not say fade and die.

The sun is hard on their hair coats.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

She was not born to be a champion by someones standarts. She was born to be loved and to find the best home possible, with an owner that will respect her needs above all. She moved to such home a week ago. Besides - you rate a fillies conformation by a front shot in gallop? 

Ok, sorry, I misunderstood how you meant the fading part. 
It is still wrong to keep a horse confined away from his natural needs just to keep its' coat within humane standards of "pretty". But I understand, we come from different worlds.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> She was not born to be a champion by someones standarts. She was born to be loved and to find the best home possible, with an owner that will respect her needs above all. She moved to such home a week ago. Besides - you rate a fillies conformation by a front shot in gallop?


That was the shot I was offered.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

It was just a shot to show a healthy, happy horse, not for conformation rating.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Saranda said:


> It was just a shot to show a healthy, happy horse, not for conformation rating.


In am sure her is happy and healthy.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

One of our neighbors has show horses, a lot of them black, and they wear 'sheets' which look like body suits when they turn out to keep them from fading, so you don't NEED to keep a horse in stall forever to have their coat bright. They all have hoods and everything and come in crazy colors. My daughter loves them and wants them for our horses, but we don't have any reason for them.

But I DO think horses need a companion, and I don't think it NEEDS to be an equine, but it sure helps. We have another neighbor to our south that has a horse with a goat. I know the goat is very attached because when they take the horse somewhere and leave the goat, he bleats and bleats and bleats like there is NO TOMORROW. Bleating. Loudly. There is no shutting up that goat! Many times he has ended up in our pasture, which is not good at all because my gelding tries to stomp his lights out. And the goat keeps running for the horses ... the goat has some serious separation issues. I usually keep him in a stall if he gets to our farm and wait for them to come pick him up. I've walked him down there, but he just comes back if the horse is gone. I should probably suggest to them another goat ...

So maybe OP you should not get a goat or an animal that makes a terrible noise when they are left alone unless you live in the middle of nowhere! Maybe a Burro would be good? A friend of mine has a few in Colorado, and they handle the winter pretty well. She also has some Yaks, but they are skittish with horns and I don't recommend them. But they are awesome in the snow, wind and cold.

Let us know what you get!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

2SCHorses said:


> One of our neighbors has show horses, a lot of them black, and they wear 'sheets' which look like body suits when they turn out to keep them from fading, so you don't NEED to keep a horse in stall forever to have their coat bright. They all have hoods and everything and come in crazy colors. My daughter loves them and wants them for our horses, but we don't have any reason for them.
> 
> But I DO think horses need a companion, and I don't think it NEEDS to be an equine, but it sure helps. We have another neighbor to our south that has a horse with a goat. I know the goat is very attached because when they take the horse somewhere and leave the goat, he bleats and bleats and bleats like there is NO TOMORROW. Bleating. Loudly. There is no shutting up that goat! Many times he has ended up in our pasture, which is not good at all because my gelding tries to stomp his lights out. And the goat keeps running for the horses ... the goat has some serious separation issues. I usually keep him in a stall if he gets to our farm and wait for them to come pick him up. I've walked him down there, but he just comes back if the horse is gone. I should probably suggest to them another goat ...
> 
> ...


Oh, I turned my horses out for exercise. Just not to live in a big pasture.

In the hot summer they went out early in the morning or, later in the evening.


----------



## RyeDING4me (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I have been thinking of getting a companion for Hondo too. He just stands at the gate staring out most of the time. He seems. . . . bored. I don't think I have the facilities for another horse though. I have heard lambs are good, but I don't know how to go about introducing a lamb to a horse  I am thinking of getting a couple and just keeping them seperated by fence for a while at least. My neighbor has goats next to his horse and his horse doesn't seem as lonely as Hondo. 
I am also trying to save some money to make Hondo's permanent corral next to my neighbor's horse so that they can see and touch through the fence. I dunno, I just get sad seeing him looking lonely


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

FTR I am not anti-show or anything of the sort. The OP was asking about the needs of their horse for companionship. The fact is that yes, show horses are often kept the way they are kept for reasons I do understand.......those reasons are, though about the needs of the human(s) to have the horse blemish/injury free and not about what the horse wants or needs.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone just an update. I found a mini and got him as a companion for my horse last fall. The mini was adorable but very naughty . I tried for several months to keep him in the fence but was unsuccessful. This little guy sure loved to explore. On top of that he was very hard to catch and made my already shy and nervous horse even more so. After a neighbour threatened to sue me if the mini stepped one hoof on his property again I decided he had to go. When I thought about it I realized that the vet costs, farrier, and equine dentistry charges were the same no matter the size of the horse so I decided to buy a full size horse. I bought an older appaloosa and he is the best decision I have ever made. My morgan has become friendlier and calmed down a lot. He is not nearly as flighty and afraid of new things as he was. The appy has really taught him to relax it seems and we are all much happier now. The mini is loving his new place, it is in the middle of nowhere (no complaining neighbours) and he has a small herd of other minis for company so it all worked out ok.


----------

